# How do you make an app?



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I would like an app for my stores to use for pricing, options, and orders.

How hard is this? I know nothing about computers and app stuff.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Google Appcelerator. Its software made to allow making apps easier, but even then you need fairly strong computer knowledge…
Plus getting your apps listed in the Apple and Google app stores is a little bit of a task as well…

You're probably better off looking into a responsive design webpage. In non techy, that means just a webpage that serves the same function you are looking for, but that is also designed to look good on any size screen (PC, tablet, or phone…)


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you're interested in an E-commerce website, there are services that make it easier.

Wix.com
Weebly.com
Squarespace.com


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I would like an app for my stores to use for pricing, options, and orders.
> 
> How hard is this? I know nothing about computers and app stuff.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Without experience you'll find it very challenging. What platform are you interested in? Windows, Mac, IOS, Android, Linux?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Not interested in e-commerce.

I have a website. Wife is a graphic designer and she knew enough to get the job done. Think she could figure out the app?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I would like an app for my stores to use for pricing, options, and orders.
> 
> How hard is this? I know nothing about computers and app stuff.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Without experience you'll find it very challenging. What platform are you interested in? Windows, Mac, IOS, Android, Linux? Also, what do you want it to do?


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

> Not interested in e-commerce.
> 
> I have a website. Wife is a graphic designer and she knew enough to get the job done. Think she could figure out the app?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


No, an app involves software development which is not something you can pick up in a few weekends.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely not.

You should look for apps that you can license or white label. Don't try to develop something that already exists. Knowing graphic design and software development are as different as flying a jet and designing and building one.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I would like an app for my stores to use for pricing, options, and orders.
> 
> How hard is this? I know nothing about computers and app stuff.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


You say you want to do pricing, options and orders but don't want e-commerce?

That sounds exactly like what you want to do. An app would actually require someone to know your business, be interested in an item and download the app to do business with you versus a website that someone can search on google and find you.

What are you thinking is the benefit of an app?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Put a post at your local community college, check to see if any of the students there could put one together.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Put a post at your local community college, check to see if any of the students there could put one together.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


That's a really good idea. Another is to give a site like freelancer.com a try.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

My goal for this would be just an easy accessible place for information. My website is nice but clunky for pricing and options. Thought the app would be easier. If they could somehow place an order, that would be gravy. Not required. And I don't require any payment up front. That's why e-commerce is not needed

Is there not a "square space" for apps? A prefab layout where you just plug and play?

You guys are right. My wife is not a code person. Definitely design.

This May seem like a lot of hand holding but some of my stores need it. Lol.

Also, it seems the more I put into things that set me apart from other small companies/one man shops, the more I get taken seriously. And more sales.

Thanks for everything so far


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

As a lapsed code monkey, what you want sounds pretty simple for another code monkey to do. The SDK can be obtained here:

https://developer.android.com/studio/

However, as your wife isn't a coder, you should find someone who can knock out an app for you. It shouldn't take too long as the SDK is already designed to do a lot of the UI for you. The calculation part is so simple that anyone who can program 'Hello World" could do it with their eyes closed.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> As a lapsed code monkey, what you want sounds pretty simple for another code monkey to do. The SDK can be obtained here:
> 
> https://developer.android.com/studio/
> 
> ...


So your available and VERY cheap?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL - actually, I work as a network engineer these days. However, it would be easy work for any local college student.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm still curious why you think it's easily accessible when someone has to know about you first and then have to download the app.

I'm not shooting down your idea, I'm just curious your line of thinking. If it works, I don't think anyone would be averse to implementing it themselves. Just about every website template can do exactly what you're doing with options and all of that. If yours is clunky, just fix it to something that's not clunky.

It comes down to the question. Why would someone download an app for info on a piece of furniture they want to buy? Also, you're restricting the information to someone's phone or tablet and also, android or apple. The process to just get the apps approved is not simple.

So, if someone wants to look on the computer, they're left out.

Fyi, I don't like to download apps unless it's something I'm going to be using often. If I'm actually doing research and shopping specifics, I prefer to use my computer, not my phone.

I'm still open to being convinced though. If there is a benefit, I'd like to know what it is and maybe I, or others here can take advantage of it as well.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you just want the site to be informational, then maybe you want a "web page" and not a "web site". My wife had this for the books that she wrote & self published. Listed on the pages was titles, pictures, subject matter, prices, and order contact info. The cost was minimal and allowed a email address for the page. I believe she went thru go-daddy. You can do the same thing through wix.com And this doesn't have to be e-commerce this way.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I sell wholesale only. So this would be for furniture store owners and sales associates.

I envision it like this-

Salesperson/ owner didn't really listen when my sales rep did training with them. so when a consumer is looking at one of my products and asks if it comes with an oak top or different color, they get on my app and look it up. Since, you know, the world can't live without their phone now days.

My website is not really anymore clunky than any other. Go to it, click dealers only, log in password, download price sheet. I thought an app would simplify. Maybe I'm wrong.

This seems like it's more complicated than I thought. Definitely above my pay grade. Lol.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Geeph (Mar 17, 2018)

What you've described seems much better suited for web than for an app. You are thinking your website is too clunky on a mobile platform and the function you are describing that you want to offer is essentially dissemination of information and pretty much what you are already doing on your website, right?

This sorta adds up to a redesign. Responsive Website Design where the website is rendered dynamically based on the platform viewing would allow you to address the look and feel of the mobile web experience without putting your customers through hoops to download apps to get to the information that they would want. For good examples of this done well just look at amazon.com or twitter.com via your smart phone browser. These nearly replicate the experience of using a native app …and they are actually taking it another step towards Progressive Web Apps, which essentially offers the ability for a web app (not a downloaded native app but essentially a web page) to interact with the underlying platform a little better (working offline, push notifications, etc.).

All that said, there are options out there for building template based web apps and even ones that will then package the web apps into a native app that can be published via an app store like Apple or Google. I can't provide a recommendation as I've not used it but Webkon is one I am familiar with and I am sure a quick search will turn up others.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

A few things to consider:

If you want an actual app, then you are committed to sustaining that app to keep it updated. This might range from security fixes, updates to remain compatible with changes to the mobile operating system, or other things. Essentially this means some amount of regular spending to sustain the app.

If your website is clunky and you don't know how to improve the user experience for the website, then your app is probably going to be clunky too. Generally speaking, just moving the code from a browser to an app isn't going to fix poor user flow and response issues.

You are probably not going to store the actual content (product details, instructions, etc) in the app, since that would mean that updating the information would require pushing an updated version of the app. So then your app will have to load the content from a web service, so you still have some latency there and have to maintain a backend web API.

In my opinion, if you have a poorly performing web site with bad user experience, then answer is to make your web site better. A little money spent on web development and some UX design goes a long way. Rather than use a WIX template or similar low cost entry point, just bite the bullet and spend some money to get a professionally built site.

In my opinion there's no short cut to this kind of thing. If you want a web site that works smoothly with good user experience then you have to pay for it. Teaching yourself to build an app or using a basic WIX (for example) template to spin up a website gets you entry level behaviors.

If you have the content prepared and have a little knowledge, then I would think that for under a grand you should be able to get someone to build you a quality website which you can maintain the content on going forward.

Mike


----------

